# pets



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a parakeet four dogs two geckos and a res turtle


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I have 2 cats, 2 dwarf hamsters, and a horse. And of course my 12 betta fish and my other fish


----------

